# Need this for meeting Sunday



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

For the demonstration Sunday, does any one have about 1/8 cup or so of crushed coral, oyster shell, or anything similar that can put magnesium and calcium into the water? Probably less than that, we just need to sprinkle a little over the bottom. You usually put a small amount over the soil before you add the gravel. 

In a natural planted tank, it helps stabilize pH. That's the only ingredient we haven't accounted for yet for the demonstration. It's not an absolute must, but it is helpful. 

Please let us know if you do and can spare a little. It doesn't take much. 

My guess is that someone in our group has some lying around. 

Thanks!!!

Donald


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I see that Matt coverd this in another post, but there was a suggestion for a backup in case the donator didn't make the meeting.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't have crushed coral anymore, as my salty set up has been gone for about half a year now... I just had to post 'cause the word donator should be coined. It sounds better than donor.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I didn't give it any thought--was grasping for words, but apparently it is a word, just not the one normally used. I think of a donor as someone who donates an organ or gives money to charity. I guess either applies.

donator: Definition, Synonyms and Much More from Answers.com


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I think I have some crushed coral. If so, I'll bring some.

-Russ


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

It looks like we're all set.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I also have a bunch of Nymphoides sp., which is a green lotus like plant that grows like crazy in my high light/CO2 tanks. I'd bet it would be good for Sean's low light/tech tank. Should I bring it?

-Russ


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Bring it (them) along. If you have a few extras we would be interested in trying it out in our tanks.

According to the link below, one person reported that they do well in moderate light and no CO2.

Banana Plant - Nymphoides aquatica

The person stated:

"This is one of the easiest plants to grow. I don't use CO2 and lighting is moderately bright. The banana plant continues to grow large leaves (up to 10 cm in diameter) with about 5 leaves per plant. My banana plants grow up to 40 cm and are nice plants for the middle or for filling in holes between other plants."


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I looked high and low and couldn't find the crushed coral. Must have tossed it out when cleaning the basement.  

Sorry,

-Russ


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

We can get along without it. It can also be sprinkled over the bottom or in a corner of the tank or even in the bottom of a filter, if a filter is used (we don't use filters in most of our natural tanks). Its sole purpose is to help stabilize pH, but it is an option.


----------

